# How to roast a pheasant



## Suthseaxa (Dec 3, 2016)

I have just picked up a local pheasant from my butcher. I really enjoy pheasant, but I've never found the best way to roast one (or should I say bake?). Timings in recipes vary for many hours to 30mins. I'm not sure which ones to believe! What are your preferred ways to cook one in the oven?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 3, 2016)

I have never had pheasant.  Is it wild or farmed?
 I have eaten wild game before and this is the only time you will read these words.
Crock Pot.

I'm certain someone with experience with pheasant can help you much better than me.
Good luck.


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 3, 2016)

Only  time my exhusband did anything worth mentioning was when he shot a pheasant.
I used this recipe and it came out yummy.
Pot-Roast of Pheasant with Shallots and Caramelised Apples | Recipes | Delia Online


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 4, 2016)

Haven't done a pheasant in a very long time, since my parents passed.  Always came home with a couple from their freezer when I went to visit. 

Mom always baked them in a milk based sauce casserole and I followed suit. lol, I wasn't very adventurous with cooking back then.  Internet didn't exist to explore like we can now! I just stayed safe and followed Mom.   I will try to find the recipe. 

Mom used the milk base to help take out the gaminess of the birds.  It worked.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 15, 2017)

Jamie Oliver and The BBC both have some amazing recipes for Pheasant. 

Here is Jamie Oliver´s link:  www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/game/recipes-whole-roasted-pheasant .. 

Ingredients for roasting Pheasant are:

1 litre of home made chicken stock 
1 carrot 
3 small onions
150 butter
1 sprig thyme 
75 Ml. Dry white wine

There are several on the BBC that are prepared similar to a roast turkey, with cranberries and chestnut stuffing; wild mushrooms and potatoes etcetra. 

Hope this helps.


----------

